# ما هي أكثر دولة أنتاجا ؟!



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*ما هي اكثر دولة أنتاجا للقمح ؟









القمح هو أحد الحبوب التي تزرع في جميع أنحاء العالم . وهي ثالث أكثر الحبوب إنتاجاً بعد الذرة والرز ، كما إنها الغذاء الرئيسي للملايين من الناس .ماهي اكثر دول العالم انتاجا للقمحهناك العديد من البلاد المنتجة للقمح في جميع انحاء العالم ، والتي سوف نطرحها اليكم في موضوعنا هذا خلال عامي 2015/2016 ، حيث تظهر الاحصائيات في تريب الدول المنتجة للقمح في انتاج نحو 1000 طن متر بقياس ألف طن متري ، ومن المتوقع أن تنتج أستراليا لحوالي 26 مليون طن متري من القمح .Australia


إنتاج القمح

القمح هو ثاني أهم الحبوب التي تزرع في الولايات المتحدة ، بعد الذرة ، فهو محصول من الحبوب التي يمكن تصنيفها إلى خمسة فصول رئيسية . كل فئة لديها الاستخدام النهائي المختلف في الزراعة والتي تميل إلى أن تكون منطقة محددة . تقريبا ، كل ولاية امريكية تشارك في الإنتاج الزراعي من القمح . وتشير أحدث الأرقام إلى أن ولاية داكوتا الشمالية وكنساس ومونتانا ، هما اكثر الدول المنتجة بين الولايات المتحدة .

تصدرت الصين لأكبر الدول المنتجة للقمح وذلك في احصائيات العام الماضي ، تليها في المرتبة الثانية للاتحاد الروسي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وفرنسا .

اكثر دولة انتاجا للقمح

القمح هو المحصول الرئيسي الذي يعتبر العنصر الرئيسي في الغذاء للشعب كل بلد . ولذلك ، فإن إنتاج القمح في جميع أنحاء العالم وقد حققت قيمة كبيرة تسهم في اقتصاد البلد . القمح هو واحدة من أكثر المحاصيل نموا في العالم والتي ترتكزت على صنع أنواع مختلفة من الأطعمة . القمح غني بالبروتين والألياف الغذائية والحديد والدهون والكربوهيدرات ، كما إنه مصدر ممتاز للطاقة في نمو جسم الإنسان . فيما يلي أفضل عشر دول في العالم إنتاجاً للقمح . ويستند هذا التحليل على الإحصاءات الأخيرة من الإنتاج وفقا لآخر سنة . دعونا نلقي نظرة على الإحصاءات المفصلة عن كل بلد .




1 . الاتحاد الأوروبي :

ينتج الاتحاد الأوروبي لأكبر كمية من القمح وفقا للإحصاءات ، والتقارير لعام 2015- 2016 ، حيث يتم إنتاج نحو 157663000 طن متري .



2 . الصين :

وتعد الصين هي ثاني أكبر بلد إنتاجاً للقمح في العالم . تمتلك الصين للمساحات الكثيرة من الأراضي الزراعية التي تساعد على زراعة كمية وافرة منه . بلغ إجمالي إنتاج القمح إلى نحو 130،000،000 طن متري .



3 . الهند :

لقد أنعم الله على الهند مع مساحات الأراضي الغنية والمناخ المناسب للغاية مع إنتاج المحاصيل . ولذلك ، فإن معدل إنتاج القمح في الهند ، يحصل على المرتبة الثالثة لأعلى المعدلات في العالم . وتشير التقديرات إلى أن الهند تنتج حوالي 88940000 طن متري من القمح . ومن المتوقع أن ترتفع هذه النسبة في السنوات المقبلة . وهناك حوالي عشر دول تنتج القمح في البلاد بما في ذلك ولاية اوتار براديش ومهاراشترا وراجستان لكونها أكبر ثلاث دول منتجة للقمح .



4 . روسيا :

أثبتت الاراضي الروسية بقدرتها المناسبة للغاية في زراعة وإنتاج القمح . تستخدم مساحات كبيرة من الأراضي داخل الحدود الروسية للإنتاج الزراعي . يزرع القمح بقدر كبير ،طبقاُ للإحصائيات الأخيرة ، والتي وصلت إلى نحو 60500000 طن متري ، مما تسبب في دعم اقتصادي البلاد بشكل كبير .



5 . الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية :

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تحصل على المرتبة الخامسة في حجم إنتاج القمح ، والتي وصلت إلى حوالي 55840000 طن متري . ساعد كلا من الطقس والظروف المناخية من الولايات المتحدة في عملية الزراعة لإنتاج كميات كبيرة كل عام .



6 . كندا :

كندا هي أيضا بلد تمتلك الموارد الطبيعية والأراضي أو المزارع الكبيرة . تعتبر ألبرتا هي ثاني أكبر مركز لإنتاج القمح في كندا . كما تلقت كندا أكثر من متوسط هطول الأمطار لهذا العام ، لذلك ، فقد أنتجت نحو 27600000 طن متري مما أدى إلى حصولها على المركز السادس في سوق التصدير الحبوب العالمية .



7 . أوكرانيا :

القطاع الزراعي في أوكرانيا يمثل نحو 10-11? من مساحة البلاد . وقد حققت أوكرانيا للمركز السابع في قائمة مصدري الحبوب في جميع أنحاء العالم نظرا لإنتاجها من القمح . وفي العام الماضي تم تحقيق أوكرانيا لما يصل إلى 27،000،000 طن متري .



8 . أستراليا :

تشير التقديرات إلى إنتاج أستراليا لحوالي 26،000،000 طن متري من محصول القمح لهذا العام ، وذلك من منطقة غرب أستراليا ، ويلز وفيكتوريا وكوينزلاند بإعتبارهما من المناطق الرئيسية إنتاجاً المنتجة للقمح .



9 . باكستان :

باكستان هي البلد التي تملك الأراضي الزراعية مع البنجاب ولكونها الأكثر إنتاجا والغنية بالزراعة . يبلغ إجمالي الإنتاج في البلاد نحو 25،000،000 طن متري . هناك العديد من الخطط الاستراتيجية لتعزيز هذا الإنتاج الزراعي في السنوات القادمة .



10 . تركيا :

مثل العديد من البلدان الأخرى ، فإن القمح هو المحصول الهام من بين الحبوب الأخرى في تركيا . وقد ارتفعت نسبة الإنتاج في تركيا لتصل إلى الرقم القياسي بنحو 19500000 طن متري هذا العام .




إليكم قائمة لأكثر الدول المنتجة للقمح مع حجم إنتاجها ، (مليون طن متري) عام 2015/2016 :
1 الاتحاد الأوروبي بإنتاج 157.98 مليون طن متري
2 الصين بإنتاج 130.19 مليون طن متري
3 الهند بإنتاج 88.94 مليون طن متري
4 روسيا بإنتاج 61 مليون طن متري
5 الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بإنتاج 55.84 مليون طن متري
6 كندا بإنتاج 27.6 مليون طن متري
7 أوكرانيا بإنتاج 27.25 مليون طن متري
8 أستراليا بإنتاج 26 مليون طن متري
9 باكستان بإنتاج 25.48 مليون طن متري
10 تركيا بإنتاج 19.5 مليون طن متري
*


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*ما هي أكثر دولة أنتاجا للتمور ؟









التمور هي أحد الفواكهة الغنية بفوائدها المتعددة في عالم الزراعة ، والتي تنتج حوالي 5.4 مليون طن . يتم انتاج هذه الثمار بشكل كبير في المناطق الجافة الساخنة في جنوب غرب آسيا وشمال أفريقيا ، ويتم تصديرها في جميع أنحاء العالم باعتبارها من المحاصيل والحلويات والفواكه العالية القيمة .التمر



الدول المنتجة للتمر

يقع منتجي التمور الرئيسيين في العالم في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا . في عام 2001 ، جاءت أكبر خمس دول منتجة للتمور هي : مصر وإيران والمملكة العربية السعودية باكستان والعراق ، مما يمثل حوالي 69 في المئة من إجمالي الإنتاج .الدول المنتجة للتمر


زاد الإنتاج العالمي من التمور إلى نحو 1.8 مليون طن في عام 1961 وحتي 2800000 في عام 1985 ووصل الإنتاج إلى حوالي 5.4 مليون في عام 2001 ، بزيادة 2.6 مليون طن منذ عام 1985 ، مما يمثل التوسع السنوي مع حوالي 5 في المئة من حجم الإنتاج .


معظم الدول الكبرى المنتجة للتمور توسعت بشكل مطرد في الإنتاج على مدى السنوات الماضية ، وهو ما يمثل زيادة بنسبة 43 في المئة خلال الفترة من 1994 إلى 2001 . وخلال الفترة نفسها ، ارتفعت صادرات التمور من قبل 25 في المئة فقط . 

وكانت الزيادة السريعة في عمان والإمارات العربية المتحدة ومصر وباكستان . على العكس من ذلك ، انخفض الإنتاج في العراق (بسبب الحظر التجاري) والمغرب (بسبب مشاكل الصحة النباتية) .



تصدير التمور

في الفترة مابين 1998-2000 ، تم تصدير التمور بما يعادل حوالي 000،500 طن من التمور سنويا بإجمالي قيمة 258 مليون دولار أمريكي . وعند مقارنة هذا الرقم مع إجمالي الإنتاج ، فمن الواضح أن يأتي الجزء الأكبر من التمور المنتجة والمستهلكة في الدول المنتجة .Date production



اكثر دولة انتاجا للتمر

مصر هي أكبر منتج للتمور في العالم ، بجانب العديد من البلاد المختلفة ، والتي سنطرحها عليكم في القائمة أدناه ، التي تضم أكبر 10 دول منتجة للتمور في العالم .



ترتيب اكثر دولة انتاجا للتمر – بإنتاج (1000 طن متري)


1 . تنتج مصر لحوالي 1570
2 . تنتج إيران لحوالي 1096
3 . تنتج المملكة العربية السعودية لحوالي 1080
4 . تنتج الجزائر لحوالي 789
5 . تنتج العراق لحوالي 650
6 . تنتج باكستان لحوالي 600
7 . تنتج عمان لحوالي 270
8 . تنتج الإمارات العربية المتحدة لحوالي 250
9 . تنتج تونس لحوالي 190
10. تنتج ليبيا لحوالي 170



فوائد التمور

وتشمل فوائد التمر على تخفيف وعلاج كل من : الإمساك ، اضطرابات الأمعاء ، مشاكل القلب وفقر الدم والعجز الجنسي ، والإسهال ، والسرطان في البطن ، والعديد من الحالات الأخرى . تتميز التمور بإعتبارها غنية بالعديد من الفيتامينات والمعادن والألياف أيضا . هذه الثمار اللذيذة تحتوي على الزيوت والكالسيوم والكبريت والحديد والبوتاسيوم والفوسفور والمنغنيز والنحاس والماغنسيوم وكلها مفيدة للصحة . صرح بعض خبراء الصحة أن تناول تمرة واحدة يومياً ضرورية لاتباع نظام غذائي متوازن وصحي . وفقا لدراسة طبية حديثة ، أثبتت أن التمور مفيدة في الوقاية من سرطان البطن .



القيمة الغذائية

التمور هي مصدرا جيدا للفيتامينات والمعادن ، كما إنها مصدر جيد للطاقة والسكر والألياف . يمكن العثور على المعادن الضرورية من تناول التمور مثل الكالسيوم والحديد والفوسفور والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والمغنيسيوم والزنك . كما تحتوي التمور على الفيتامينات مثل الثيامين والريبوفلافين والنياسين وحمض الفوليك وفيتامين أ وفيتامين ك .



الفوائد الصحية

غذاء ملين

التمور هي غذاء ملين في علاج الإمساك . من أجل تحقيق التأثير المطلوب ، ينبغي تناول التمر بعد نقعه في الماء طوال فترة الليل ، ثم تناولها في الصباح . تحتوي التمور على مستويات عالية من الألياف القابلة للذوبان ، وهو أمر ضروري في تعزيز حركة الأمعاء الصحية والمريحة لمرور الطعام من خلال الأمعاء ، والتي يمكن يخفف من أعراض الإمساك .



صحة العظام وقوتها

يحتوي التمر على كميات كبيرة من المعادن لتقوية العظام مثل مرض هشاشة العظام . يحتوي التمر على السيلينيوم والمنجنيز والنحاس والمغنيسيوم ، وكلها جزء لا يتجزأ من الفوائد الصحية لنمو العظام بصحة قوية .



فقر الدم

التمر مفيد للعديد من الحالات الصحية المختلفة ، بمستويات مختلفة ، مما يجعلها مكمل جيد للوجبات الغذائية للأشخاص الذين يعانون من فقر الدم . *


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*ما هي اكثر دولة انتاجا للذرة ؟










الذرة هي أحد الحبوب المستخدمة على نطاق واسع في العديد من البلدان وهي واحدة من أكبر ثلاث محاصيل منتجة على نطاق واسع في معظم دول العالم .الذرة

هناك أنواع مختلفة من الذرة مثل الأبيض والأصفر والأزرق والأرجواني والأحمر ، وكلها أنواع جيدة للصحة والتي يمكن الإستفاده من فوائدها الصحية . الذرة هي مصدر ممتاز للألياف ، والتي يمكن استخدامها في أطباق مختلفة .World corn production map قائمة بأكثر 10 دول منتجة للذرة



الدول انتاجا للذرة


الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر مستهلك ومنتج للذرة في العالم . يقدر إنتاج الذرة العالمي لحوالي 980،000،000 طن متري من الذرة سنويا منها 40? يتم إنتاجها من الولايات المتحدة . يشتهر الجزء الغربي الأوسط من الولايات المتحدة بإنتاج الذرة ، من : إلينوي وأوهايو ونبراسكا وكنساس وأيوا ، إنديانا ، ميشيغان ، مينيسوتا وميسوري .

الصين هي ثاني أكبر منتج للذرة ، والتي تتابع الولايات المتحدة عن كثب ومن المتوقع أن يبلغ إنتاجها لنحو 23 في المئة من محصول الذرة العالمي في عامي 2015/2016 ، وفقا لوزارة الزراعة الأمريكية (USDA).

البرازيل والاتحاد الأوروبي هما في المراتب المتتالية ، حيث يبلغ إنتاجها لنحو 7? من العائد العالمي ، في حين أن باقي الدول الستة تنتج ما لا يزيد عن 13 في المئة من الإنتاج العالمي .

لذلك ، نجد أن الدول المتصدرة في الإنتاج هي : الولايات المتحدة والصين ، والبرازيل والاتحاد الأوروبي ليكونوا من كبرى الدول المنتجة ، يليهم الدول الستة المقبلة (أوكرانيا ، المكسيك ، الأرجنتين ، الهند ، كندا والاتحاد الروسي) .

ومن المتوقع أن يصل إنتاج الذرة العالمي في2016/17 لنحو 1،011.1 مليون طن ، بزيادة 42200000 من عام 2015/16 ، وأقل قليلا من الرقم القياسي بحوالي 1،013.5 مليون في عام 2014/15 .



اكثر الدول انتاجا للذرة

كما ذكرنا من قبل أن الولايات المتحدة هي أكبر منتج للذرة في العالم ، ولكن إذا كنت ترغب في التعرف على أكثر الدول إنتاجاً للذرة ، فدعونا نطرح إليكم قائمة بأكثر 10 دول منتجة للذرة في العالم في عام 2015 .



قائمة اكثر الدول انتاجا للذرة (الطن)

1 . تنتج الولايات المتحدة نحو 333010910
2 . تنتج الصين نحو 163118097
3 . تنتج البرازيل نحو 51232447
4 . تنتج المكسيك نحو 17629740
5 . تنتج اندونيسيا نحو 20202600
6 . تنتج الهند نحو 17300000
7 . تنتج فرنسا نحو 15299900
8 . تنتج الأرجنتين نحو 13121380
9 . تنتج جنوب أفريقيا نحو 12050000
10 . تنتج أوكرانيا نحو 10486300*


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*ما هي اكثر دولة في العالم انتاجا للموز؟








هناك العديد من المدن حول العالم التي تنتج الموز ، فالموز هو أحد الفواكة المنتجة واللذيذة . هناك أحجام وألوان متنوعة من هذه الفاكهة ، والتي تأتي باللون الأصفر والأخضر والأحمر .India is the greatest producer of banana عادة ما يصل حجم الموزة إلى نحو 4-9 بوصة في الطول و2 بوصة في العرض .Banana

تزرع فاكهة الموز بين مجموعة من منتجات الفواكه . يتميز الموز بإعتبارها أحد الفواكه الغنية بالسعرات الحرارية ، والألياف ، والمكملات ، والكربوهيدرات والتغذية والفيتامينات والبوتاسيوم والبروتين .



فوائد الموز

الموز هو واحدة من الفواكه اللذيذة في جميع أنحاء العالم ، لما لها من أهمية كبيرة من بين الفواكه الأخرى نظرا لفوائدها الكبيرة . هناك العديد من الدول التي تنتج كميات كبيرة من هذه الفاكهة والتي سنتحدث عنهم في مقالنا هذا .

منفوائد الموز في قدرته المضادة للإكتئاب ، ونشر الحيوية ، وتقوية العظام ، والحد من تورم الجسم ، وزيادة قوة تدفق الدم ، والحفاظ على سلالة الدورة الدموية المنخفضة . كما انه مفيد للعيون ، ويعمل على تعزيز الذاكرة وتقليل الوزن .

يحتوي الموز على تعزيزات الخلية التي تمنع الالتهابات ، كما يستخدم في مشاكل الجلد والشعر . يساعد الموز في علاج ورم الكلى والجلوكوز وارتفاع درجة الحرارة ، والربو ، والأعصاب والمعدة القضية ، والحساسيات الغير مواتية ، والتجاعيد .



عيوب الموز

الكمية الزائدة من أكل الموز يمكن أن تسفر عن زيادة الوزن . موزة واحدة في اليوم مناسبة للإستفادة من الموز بدون مشاكل . جميع المنتجات العضوية غنية بالسعرات الحرارية والتغذية والفيتامينات في مشكلة زيادة الوزن .

وفقا لبعض التقديرات ، نطرح إليكم أكثر دول العالم إنتاجاً لفاكهة الموز في قائمة البلدان العشرة الأوائل المنتجة للموز ، وهي على النحو التالي:



أعلى 10 بلدان في أعلى إنتاج الموز في العالم


1 الهند 29.82 مليون طن
2 الصين 11.64 مليون طن
3 أوغندا 11.23 مليون طن
4 الفلبين 9.45 مليون طن
5 الإكوادور 8.24 مليون طن
6 البرازيل 7.65 مليون طن
7 اندونيسيا 6.34 مليون طن
8 كولومبيا 5.27 مليون طن
9 الكاميرون 4.94 مليون طن
10 تنزانيا 4.08 مليون طن



أعلى بلد منتج للموز في العالم؟

الهند هي أكبر منتج للموز في العالم كله ، والتي توفر حوالي 29.8 مليون طن .*


----------



## soul & life (21 مايو 2016)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوة 
 رغم ان مصر اكثر الدول استهلاكا للقمح لكن واضح انها ليست الاكثر انتاجا !


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوة
> رغم ان مصر اكثر الدول استهلاكا للقمح لكن واضح انها ليست الاكثر انتاجا !




*والعراق كذلك ...

نحن نستهلك القمح كثيرا جدا وعندنا ايضا انتاج للقمح لكن ليس كالجدول الذكور اعلاه


مع جزيل شكري وتقديري لكم

الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم
*


----------



## grges monir (22 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلومات حلوة
> رغم ان مصر اكثر الدول استهلاكا للقمح لكن واضح انها ليست الاكثر انتاجا !


احنا السنة دى انتاجنا قرب من 4 مليون طن قمح:11azy:
دولة 90 مليون تنتج 4 مليون 
فى حين دولة زيى استراليا تنتج 29 مليون طن وعدد سكانها 1/3 من سكان مصر:smil8:


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> احنا السنة دى انتاجنا قرب من 4 مليون طن قمح:11azy:
> دولة 90 مليون تنتج 4 مليون
> فى حين دولة زيى استراليا تنتج 29 مليون طن وعدد سكانها 1/3 من سكان مصر:smil8:



:yaka:  سمى وانت بتقول 90 ده لو مكنوش بقوا 95 ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
هى دى مصر:t33:


----------



## peace_86 (22 مايو 2016)

*معلومات جميلة تسلم أخ باول..*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *معلومات جميلة تسلم أخ باول..*





*وانت السالم اخي الحبيب

شكرا جزيلا لردك الكريم

تحياتي وتقديري
*


----------

